# Round 2, Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (2) @ Houston Rockets (2) [5/12]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think Brown is starting...

Anyway, go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sheez. I posted it a minute ago.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I dont wanna find out what Ill do if the Lakers lose this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont wanna find out what Ill do if the Lakers lose this game


I'll ban you.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

As per Fox Sports News West, Odom has been downgraded to "doubtful" for game 5. They suggested that if Odom doesn't play, expect Josh Powell to be inserted into the starting lineup.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jesus Christ...is this what it has come down to?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Powell starting? Interesting. Phil should be starting Bynum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Josh Powell Really?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im scared...

...if Andrew Bynum would just wake the **** up we would kill them! ****!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Im scared...
> 
> ...if Andrew Bynum would just wake the **** up we would kill them! ****!


He's too busy with Rihanna.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I wish the media would rag on the Lakers more. Everyone says they played with no heart but then finishes their opinion by assuming its LAL vs DEN in the WCF...The Lakers arent gonna have any game handed to them and I hope they know that.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I wish the media would rag on the Lakers more. Everyone says they played with no heart but then finishes their opinion by assuming its LAL vs DEN in the WCF...The Lakers arent gonna have any game handed to them and I hope they know that.


I agree. It's why i cannot understand anyone talking about Cleveland.

I think they should start Farmar, and bring in Fish with the second unit vs. Lowry.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The season is on the line.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> I agree. It's why i cannot understand anyone talking about Cleveland.
> 
> I think they should start Farmar, and bring in Fish with the second unit vs. Lowry.


I agree but give Fisher an extremely short leash...he starts getting burned put in Shannon immediately


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> The season is on the line.


no...just the game


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think PJ is losing his mind by not starting Drew. We are getting killed on the boards! With Odom out, I'm sure Luke will get more minutes...ARGH. I would rather see Adam Morrison play...at least he can shoot. As much as it pains me to say...I wouldn't be surprised one bit if we lose tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> no...just the game


I beg to differ.

We just can't let Houston win tonight. Just can't.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> We just can't let Houston win tonight. Just can't.


I beg to differ. Are you saying its impossible for the Lakers to win TWO games in a row...against a team they have already won two in a row against? A team with the 2nd best record in the NBA cant win TWO games in a row???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't want to see Fisher playing again. =(

Game about to start... GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum starting; Odom is dressed but doubtful to play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So great to see Bynum start the game off with a dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe already with 2 turnovers off passes from Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad start... already down 7.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Bynum can get it going...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Please take Fisher out. =(


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum again! This is a sight for sore eyes. 

Unfortunately, our defense is not.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... get a defensive rebound please!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good defensive possession there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Bynum playing well so far. I guess seeing as Odom is likely to play limited minutes if any at all, really got him going.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hayes already in foul trouble! Great to see so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chuck Hayes picks up his 2nd foul!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Much better energy tonight, but still a whole lot of the same.

Kobe dumb turnovers, Fisher blown up all over the court by Brooks whether its on or off the ball, Pau playing soft in the paint(nice blocks though), Bynum not moving his feet, Ariza leaves Artest, who hasn't missed a perimeter shot all series, to gamble on Scola 23 feet away from the basket. Do we even practice fundamentals? Or do we just run through offensive sets for 2 hours in practice?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a move by Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor Ariza with the breakaway slam!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau with a little fairy jump to get the FT to travel further, but it doesn't work. We continue to collapse on penetration, leaving Brooks for a wide open three, who passes to Battier for an even opener three. Nice plays by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like that Fisher is trying to post Brooks up, but he needs to actually convert.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom comes into the game! I thought they said he was doubtful. Let's see how he looks out there!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant with 8 points on another beautiful move! Love when Kobe drives to the basket!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe hits double figures after the jumper in Battier's face!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mamba strikes again! 12 points!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom for 3! What bad back?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful pass fro Ariza to Gasol!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza for 3! 10-point lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Farmar with the 3 at the buzzer!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing love when we play like this!

By the way, where the hell is everyone? I hate talking to myself in this thread. Haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We shot 64% in the 1st quarter. That's awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brian Cook can't guard Pau Gasol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Brian Cook can't guard Pau Gasol.


Brian Cook couldn't guard Pau Gasol's dad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Odom almost got the bucket + the foul. Good to see him staying on the court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha with the block and the slam dunk!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I take great pleasure in watching Brian Cook get **** on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aww, come on Farmar, you gotta hit that!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom fighting for rebounds and scoring the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great defense there by Chuck Hayes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great move by Pau Gasol! He hits double figures with 11 points!

And then Shannon Brown hits for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers shooting 60%; Rockets shooting 38%.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe should be posting Battier up all the time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SB strikes again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers create another turnover and Kobe scores the layup!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown bringing the defense again! Why doesn't this guy get more minutes?!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't let up on this team. I want the lead extended before the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Don't let up on this team. I want the lead extended before the half.


Someone other than me posted! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe would've hit that........


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Downtown Shannon Brown! This kid is awesome! Great pick up! Sorry i havent been around fellas. Work and school have been hectic. Got the night off tonight though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe beats the shot clock buzzer!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Better double Kobe kiddos.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kooooobe!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant for 3! 20 points! 29-point lead! I'm so ****ing happy that Houston is now on the other end of an ***-whooping!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Someone other than me posted! :yay:


I've been here the whole time. :laugh:

Let's get a good close here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Kobe sinks that three, Staples goes bonkers. Love to see Artest chucking up long jumpers. Scola pushes off more than Boozer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Artest, ****ing idiot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

64-39 Lakers at the half. I love it!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great first half!! Let pile on them in the 2nd half! Dont let up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kenny Smith sucks at pronouncing players' names.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For the love of God, let's destroy them in the 3rd. We have to build on this lead, not let it begin to shrink.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Extend the lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum gets into double figures with 10 points (maybe 11 if he makes the FT).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza driving to the basket, scoring, and getting the foul!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, hell of a shot by Artest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum again! God, it feels great seeing him play this well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching this right makes me have a hard time believe we actually got out-rebounded by this team on Sunday.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's great to see Bynum playing well. What a great rebound from Sunday's disaster game.

Hopefully Phil leaves Bynum in this time to end the game, to give him more playing time and help build his confidence up more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher - go bench yourself.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> It's great to see Bynum playing well. What a great rebound from Sunday's disaster game.
> 
> Hopefully Phil leaves Bynum in this time to end the game, to give him more playing time and help build his confidence up more.


:10:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why does Phil continue to play Fisher? This guy does nothing for us. Farmar and Brown have been playing well, yet Fisher gets the majority of the minutes. =(


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're getting a lot of free throw attempts. 25 now to Houston's 10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This team still needs a lot of work at the free throw line. 6 missed free throws is 6 too many.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, that was a bullet pass from Kobe to Odom!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully we can do this to the Rockets in Houston on Thursday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, sick pass from Kobe to Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza with a great play!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers with a 40-point lead!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This isn't enough - I want them to extend the lead and win by ****ing 50!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep the foot on the gas pedal guys!! Dont let up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:lol:

If the Lakers scored 0 points in the 3rd quarter, they'd still have a 10-point lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Makes no sense to me that Gasol is still in the game and Bynum isn't getting minutes here. Come on, Phil.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, when we play like this, we're absolutely unstoppable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Staples Center doing the wave!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I figured this sorta *** whipping would happen. we just wiped them out here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Outside of the block/dunk by Sasha, he's been terrible yet again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga is in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha looks really disappointed in himself; good to see Kobe talking to him. 

HOPEFULLY he does well in Game 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brent Barry can still jump!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga with the block!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DJ Mbenga with the slam dunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All 12 Lakers players have scored tonight! Awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

118-78! Lakers win by 40!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ahhhh..i can sleep in peace tonight. 40 pt win!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's nice to win comfortably every once in a while


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The one thing that bodes well for the playoffs moving forward is Bynum's play tonight he had a solid game actualy displayed some confidence. If he can build from this we're gonna be a load moving forward.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great game guys! Loved the way Bynum played for once.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> ahhhh..i can sleep in peace tonight. 40 pt win!


lol..i came to this thread to post the identical thing


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't understand why Sasha still has a prominent role with the team. He's had SO many opportunities to knock down an OPEN SHOT which is what he's supposed to do, rite? isnt he a 3 point shooter? If he can't do that.. then what the **** can he do? I don't hear many people telling me that they wouldn't rather have Wafer or even Eddie House over Sasha anymore... Just sayin...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

How bout them Lakers!! :champagne:

Great win...let's close 'em out Thursday


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> “We want to carry over,” Bryant said.
> 
> “The effort and energy we played with tonight is not going to be enough for Thursday,” Bryant added. “We’re not playing some chump team.”
> 
> ...


That's the stuff I like to read. Ludden's yahoo column if you're wondering.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Read that this morning - good article.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow; Now I know what it's been like to be a Cavs fan so far these playoffs, I like it. 

Keep it up Lakers! Hell of a game!


----------

